# أهل الجزيرة



## Huda

Please help me
What's the meaning of أهل الجزيرة in English? I'm not sure if it is correct to call them "the people of the Island". 
Thanks in advance


----------



## elroy

It's very correct.


----------



## Huda

elroy said:


> It's very correct.



Thanks a lot elory, but  I googled "the people of the Island" and found it doesn't specifically refer to أهل الجزيرة العربية.


----------



## elroy

Oh, I didn't realize that was what you meant.  الجزيرة العربية is "the Arabian Peninsula" so that's what you would have to say.


----------



## Huda

elroy said:


> Oh, I didn't realize that was what you meant.  الجزيرة العربية is "the Arabian Peninsula" so that's what you would have to say.


Shall I say " the people of Arabian Peninsula"?


----------



## communication2009

Good morning,
Yes,you can say that
because الجزيرة is different from الجزيرة العربية
 الجزيرة means :" the island " *a common noun*
 الجزيرة العربية means :" the Arabian Peninsula " * a proper noun*


----------



## Huda

communication2009 said:


> Good morning,
> Yes,you can say that
> because الجزيرة is different from الجزيرة العربية
> الجزيرة means :" the island " *a common noun*
> الجزيرة العربية means :" the Arabian Peninsula " * a proper noun*


I saw this in an Arabic book: أهل اليمن وأهل الجزيرة وأهل الكوفة

should it be translated into "the people of the Island"?
Thanks


----------



## communication2009

Huda said:


> I saw this in an Arabic book: أهل اليمن وأهل الجزيرة وأهل الكوفة
> 
> should it be translated into "the people of the Island"?
> Thanks


No; We should say : The Arabian peninsula.


----------



## WadiH

Huda said:


> I saw this in an Arabic book: أهل اليمن وأهل الجزيرة وأهل الكوفة
> 
> should it be translated into "the people of the Island"?
> Thanks


 
You need to be careful here; in medieval writings, the word Al-Jazirah most often refers to the area that is now part of northern Iraq and northeastern Syria, between the Euphrates and Tigris rivers (i.e. northern Mesopotamia).


----------



## Huda

communication2009 said:


> No; We should say : The Arabian peninsula.


 
How come?

This quote is taken frm a historic Arabic book:
ذكر الزهري أن هشام بن عبد الملك قال له : من يسود مكة؟ فقلت : عطاء. قال فأهل اليمن؟ قلت: طاوس قال فأهل الجزيرة؟ قلت ميمون بن مهران 

The peninsula's constituent countries are Bahrain, Kuwait, Oman, Qatar, the United Arab Emirates (UAE), Yemen and Saudi Arabia. Since Yemen is one of the Peninsula's countries, I believe we can't say the people of Yemen and the people of Araian Peninsula. you may disagree or agree with me, but we can argue till we reach a settlement. 
Huda


----------



## Huda

Wadi Hanifa said:


> You need to be careful here; in medieval writings, the word Al-Jazirah most often refers to the area that is now part of northern Iraq and northeastern Syria, between the Euphrates and Tigris rivers (i.e. northern Mesopotamia).


So what's the translation of أهل الجزيرة in this context please?


----------



## elroy

Huda said:


> should it be translated into "the people of the Island"?


 No, "the Island" would not be understood to mean "the Arabian Peninsula."  You have to say "the people of the Arabian Peninsula."


----------



## WadiH

Huda said:


> So what's the translation of أهل الجزيرة in this context please?



I think it's clear from this context that Hisham ibn Abdelmalik is referring to the Jazirah region of northern Mesopotamia.  Therefore, I would simply render it as "the people of the Jazirah."  Perhaps you could explain that Jazirah here means northern Mesopotamia in a footnote or in square brackets like so [].  Alternately, you can say "the people of northern Mesopotamia."

* I've thought of translating it as "Assyria," but that would sound far too anachronistic.


----------



## communication2009

Huda said:


> How come?
> 
> This quote is taken frm a historic Arabic book:
> ذكر الزهري أن هشام بن عبد الملك قال له : من يسود مكة؟ فقلت : عطاء. قال فأهل اليمن؟ قلت: طاوس قال فأهل الجزيرة؟ قلت ميمون بن مهران
> 
> The peninsula's constituent countries are Bahrain, Kuwait, Oman, Qatar, the United Arab Emirates (UAE), Yemen and Saudi Arabia. Since Yemen is one of the Peninsula's countries, I believe we can't say the people of Yemen and the people of Araian Peninsula. you may disagree or agree with me, but we can argue till we reach a settlement.
> Huda


I agree with you .But the meaning differs depending upon the context;the situation;the background.
Here, I *think *the author is talking about الحجاز Hejaz


----------



## Huda

I agree with wadi hanifa. It can't be حجاز here because the writer has already mentiond it by saying مكة
But Wadi Hanifa: are you sure its "northern Mesopotamia" not only "Mesopotamia" ?


----------



## Huda

Wadi Hanifa said:


> I think it's clear from this context that Hisham ibn Abdelmalik is referring to the Jazirah region of northern Mesopotamia. Therefore, I would simply render it as "the people of the Jazirah." Perhaps you could explain that Jazirah here means northern Mesopotamia in a footnote or in square brackets like so []. Alternately, you can say "the people of northern Mesopotamia."
> 
> * I've thought of translating it as "Assyria," but that would sound far too anachronistic.


 
Would you please write "Assyria" in Arabic?


----------



## ayed

Huda said:


> Would you please write "Assyria" in Arabic?


 *أشور*


----------



## Huda

ayed said:


> *أشور*


Thanks a lot ayed. ٍStill not sure about the translation of أهل الجزيرة
the writer says in short: من يسود مكة وأهل اليمن وأهل الشام وأهل مصر وأهل الجزيرة وأهل خراسان وأهل البصرة وأهل الكوفة
I'm still confused. Is it northern Mesopotamia as Wadi Hanifa said?


----------



## ayed

Huda said:


> Thanks a lot ayed. ٍStill not sure about the translation of أهل الجزيرة
> the writer says in short: من يسود مكة وأهل اليمن وأهل الشام وأهل مصر وأهل الجزيرة وأهل خراسان وأهل البصرة وأهل الكوفة
> I'm still confused. Is it northern Mesopotamia as Wadi Hanifa said?


 
I agree with Wadi that (أهل الجزيرة)in this historical context means "the people of northern Mesopotamia".


----------



## Huda

Thanks a million Wadi for your helpful answer and thanks ayed for your confirmation


----------



## ayed

huda said:


> thanks a million wadi for your helpful answer and thanks ayed for your confirmation


 "...*إذا أطلقت الجزيرة ولم تضف إلى العرب؛فإنما يراد بها ما بين دجلة والفرات..."*
*المصدر: عون المعبود(مجلد 8، صفحة 191).*


----------



## Huda

ayed said:


> "...*إذا أطلقت الجزيرة ولم تضف إلى العرب؛فإنما يراد بها ما بين دجلة والفرات..."*
> *المصدر: عون المعبود(مجلد 8، صفحة 191).*



Thanks a million ayed. I really needed an authentic reference like that. But why don't we call it just Mesopotamia? why did Wadi say northern Mesopotamia ?


----------



## WadiH

Huda said:


> Thanks a million ayed. I really needed an authentic reference like that. But why don't we call it just Mesopotamia? why did Wadi say northern Mesopotamia ?


 
In those days, northern Mesopotamia was known as "al-Jazirah," and southern Mesopotamia was known "al-'Iraq."  That is why Hisham asks about Kufah and Basra (which are also in Mesopotamia) as separate from Al-Jazirah.


----------



## Huda

Wadi Hanifa said:


> In those days, northern Mesopotamia was known as "al-Jazirah," and southern Mesopotamia was known "al-'Iraq." That is why Hisham asks about Kufah and Basra (which are also in Mesopotamia) as separate from Al-Jazirah.


 
Thank you very much Wadi Hanifa. I appreciate your cooperation.
Huda


----------



## Mahaodeh

Just a note, it's still called Al Jazeera up to this day. The name is common in Iraq and it refers to, as Wadi mentioned, north western Iraq and eastern Syria.


----------



## Huda

Mahaodeh said:


> Just a note, it's still called Al Jazeera up to this day. The name is common in Iraq and it refers to, as Wadi mentioned, north western Iraq and eastern Syria.


Thanks a lot


----------

